# New Springer Pups.



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Well they arrived on Saturday the 9th. 9 pups 7 female and 2 males. 

They will be ready middle of June if your interested in buying one. 300.00

The Male and female are great to hunt behind. They had about 50 wild roosters killed over them this year between Idaho and Utah. Over 400 wild birds up this year during training and hunting. Male will be 4 years old this year and is at his prime. Female is 2 and doing great. Both dogs are great family dogs, even tempered and love kids. Not very good gard dogs. I have a 6,4 and 2 year old and the dogs are both very good with them and there friends. You will not find a more loyal and happy breed. Both are papered and I have all the Papers for both. 

Brittonpoint, who sees many dogs come out to Wasatch Wing and Clay while he is out there guiding, is also interested in a pup but does not have room for one right now. I dont think he really expected much out of my dogs till he came up and saw them work! He will vouch for the dogs as well if you want another opinion. 

You can contact myself or Brittonpoint on this site if you are interested! I will be posting them on KSL as well. I would prefer to sell them to someone who would hunt over them because that is what they are truly supposed to be doing! But like I said they are good family dogs also.


----------

